# Airbag code 1217 help



## Jscoop88 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey everyone,

This past weekend I came to notice my airbag light came on. After scanning it and finding out its the 01217 Side Airbag Igniter Driver side (N199) code, I came to realize that this is a very common problem while I was searched the internet on the code. But I am stuck in a dilema. I searched and saw that many people have had this problem and there is or was an open TSB for a wire harness repair.(That in some or most cases did not work and light came back on.) I have also heard of people skipping that step and going right for the module or new airbag. I was wondering if anyone has recently came into this problem and how you went about repairing it. Im going to give my local dealership a call in the morning and see if the TSB is still in affect. The car is a 2003 A4 1.8t with 67k. Not sure if it will be honored or what would be the case. I tired searching and all I got was posted from 2005/2006; nothing recent. So if anyone has anything about this that will be helpful with it please inform me. I am somewhat a noob to the scene, and I will continue my searches, but any advice/repairs would be awesome. Thanks everyone.


Jim


----------



## rs4rep (Dec 29, 2008)

Very simple fix, had the same issue and fixed it about a year ago and have not had the light come back on. First off unhook your battery, then take a triple square size 10 to unbolt your drivers side seat. Unplug all the wires that plug into your floor board. Then look on the bottom of your seat. You will see a Yellow Plug. I believe the wire colors are brown and the other is black. Well whatever the colors are. Cut the wire on each side of the plug. Strip a little off each end and solder the wire together. Then repeat for the other wire, wrap them in electrical tape or heat shrink. Plug the harness back into the floor board and replace your seat. You will have to have your car scanned and erase the Air Bag light. Rest assured it will not come back on. Also this is Audi's solution to the problem. It is a faulty plug and they will do the same exact thing if you take it to them. Except they will charge you like $400 plus to do it. When you can take an hour and do the project for the cost of a roll of tape. Good luck


----------



## Jscoop88 (Jul 18, 2006)

hey thanks man, im going to try that this week. just got back from Show N Go and need to rest a bit lol. i will update and let you know how it went. so im just taking some wire off from the harness to that plug and replacing it? simple and def cheaper than having audi do it! thanks again



Jim


----------



## rs4rep (Dec 29, 2008)

Jscoop88 said:


> hey thanks man, im going to try that this week. just got back from Show N Go and need to rest a bit lol. i will update and let you know how it went. so im just taking some wire off from the harness to that plug and replacing it? simple and def cheaper than having audi do it! thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


Yeah pretty much taking the yellow plug that is in the harness under the seat out. Connect the same color wires back together without the plug and thats about it. I would post pics of my work if I hadn't done it so long ago and didn't have a camera then....good luck and let me know how it works out.

WEs


----------



## Jscoop88 (Jul 18, 2006)

awesome thanks wes, I will take some pics as I do it and post them up. hopefully this works out...budget says yes and no to replacing and airbags/modules lol



Jim


----------

